# WOC - Lush Henna Hair Dyes



## ClaireAvril (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone used it?
I am thinking of going out to the mall and getting the Caca Brun bar.  I wouldn't mind just lightening up my colour slightly.. no dramatic change.

I have relaxed hair that has NEVER been dyed- its in fairly good condition:  thick, a bit damaged from heat I would say its dark brown (black) but in the sun it gets a little lighter.  
oooo.. here's some pics..

When I needed to perm with the god son honey bunch Lincoln who wasn't interested in taking the picture






And after a perm:







I would really like a small change and if this is going to give my hair some nice conditioning while not damaging it at all I would definitely try it.
From what I've found online its pretty natural and the reviews are positive.

Any information is appreciated!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not a WOC but I have black hair and I've tried the Henna hair dye before. Don't remember the name but it was supposed to turn out reddish. The only difference it made was a slight reddish tint in the sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hair still looked black

You could always ask for a sample and give it a little try. They gave me a VERY generous sample when I asked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: If the henna doesn't give you the result you want, maybe you could try this spray available at most drugstores called "A Touch of Sun". The more you spray, the lighter your hair gets. My friend used the entire bottle (over time) and her hair became a very nice light brown.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2009)

^^I tried it too and I had the same result. A slight reddish tint in sunlight. It wasn't really the result I was after and my hair smelled like tea bags for over a week lol. I also found that it was drying. My hair felt crunchy after I washed the henna out, conditioned and let it dry. Honestly it was a lot of hassle (grinding it up was quite a work out) and I probably wont try it again. The color effect might work better if your hair is not naturally very very dark like mine is.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 1, 2009)

Now I know it cannot lighten the hair.. so I bought Caca Brun.. so it may darken it... Don't want the sun in because of the chemicals in it.. i already put enough chemicals in my hair.
Hopefully it will bring out more of the brown parts of my hair and give it a good treatment.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 2, 2009)

I used the black one on my hair when it was natural and although it was messy to apply the results were amazingly dark hair. I'm naturally jet black but since your hair is lighter I reckon you may get a nice tint with the brown one.


----------



## fiercemy (Feb 2, 2009)

Since you have pretty dark hair, if you aren't going to use a regular dye you are going to wind up with a different tint while you are out in the sun. I recently cellophane (tinted hair rinse) my very dark brown (almost black) hair because I too have a relaxer and I didn't want any chemical reactions. It gave my hair a really nice maroon tint which was amplified in the sun. I guess it all depends on the color that you choose.


----------



## na_pink (Feb 2, 2009)

just make sure the Lush dye has absolutely no chemicals or metallic particles whatsoever. Henna does not come in any colour other than reddish/orange. So if you have one that has colour options - it may not be entirely natural


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Feb 2, 2009)

I've used it a few times..I tried the black one the first time and it didn't darken my hair as much as I was hoping, so I tried it twice afterwards and got the same result. I wasn't that impressed with it.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_just make sure the Lush dye has absolutely no chemicals or metallic particles whatsoever. Henna does not come in any colour other than reddish/orange. So if you have one that has colour options - it may not be entirely natural_

 

I don't have the ingreditns to hand but I believe the LUSH bars contain no metallic particles and it's blended with indigo (I think) to create the black.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 2, 2009)

I bought the CACA brun yesterday.. left it in for 2 hours and a bit... (wished I could have left it in for longer.. but it was really late).. I see a slight tint of brown (under light).. but they say the colour comes out more in a couple days.  
It didn't smell as bad as people say it does.. it was a bit messy.. but not too bad.. washed out fairly easily.. I would definitely use it again.  Would love to try the red one in the summer time.


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree w/ Violet. I used it and let it sit overnight to get jet black hair...And it turned out slighty darker brown then what it naturally is. Unimpressive.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 21, 2009)

i used the caca brun henna a second time and left it in for 6-8 hours (can't remember) and I really like the result.  In the sun its very brown.
I am going to let my hair be for a while but in the summer I would like to try the red one.


----------

